# bladed weapons that don't look like weapons



## lonecoyote (Jul 28, 2004)

A knife is a knife, although some are more recognizable as such than others. Does anybody here carry something which is a bladed weapon, that is not recognizable by most people as a weapon? I've read on the internet about people who carry sharp credit cards, not talking about credit card folders like the spydercard, but something that looks like a credit card that is a blade,  (not sure if this is true or not, neat idea but I don't how you'd get it to hold an edge although I've heard there are some types of plastics that will sharpen) and also sharp coins as well as a few other things. So does anybody carry anything like this?


----------



## Zepp (Jul 28, 2004)

Only if you count keys.  I think my car key could be a decent stabbing weapon against soft tissue.

Oh, and maybe a ballpoint pen sometimes.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 28, 2004)

I do,in fact,have an old debit card with an edge.

I got the idea when a friend of mine got 6 stitches in the forearm from one.
 Also...a painters tool called a "5-in-1".
If you find one of those..............they do come in quite handy....for a painters aid


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks, Zepp, yeah, keys and a pen could work as stabbing weapons. I read a thread a while earlier about someone who carried chopsticks, and someone else who carried sharpened art pencils, for that matter, everything in the toolbox of my truck could be lethal,whether as an impact weapon or a stabbing weapon. Screwdriver and scratch awl to shorty crowbar (and that's just the S's) but wondering specifically about things that could be modified to hold a sharp edge and be carried openly.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 28, 2004)

I have some putty knives too, and they could definitely do the job. Bammx, is it just naturally sharp or did you grind it a little? Or sharpen it somehow?


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 28, 2004)

Too be honest.....

 The 5-in-1 has a beveled edge already on it......so after doing some painting jobs,like scraping iron work(fire escapes and stuff) for oil based paints...gotta be legit here...no "altering" tools for offensive use.
 They actually get quite an edge on thier own.
You can however, do one up at home........But I wouldn't suggest it.
ya know....for legal reasons
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p.s..........
 I was the one who carries chopsticks as well.
A good excuse in the past was eating my lunch on the run from the sushi bar
in Heathrow airport.Other than that....I leave them in my pocket at all times when traveling.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Bammx2. Actually, I meant sharpening the credit card, somehow. Might even be worth getting a piece of steel that would hold an edge the approximate size of a credit card for my wallet. My fault I didn't make things clear.  I know the 5in 1s are sharp and get sharper with use. But I love the chopstick idea. I would personally, if threatened, hold one in each hand, get in a deep horse stance and give a blood curdling kiai. just kidding, its a great idea, but I live in the sticks and the only restaurant that gives chopsticks just burned down.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 29, 2004)

At a local knife/sword shop I saw a throwing star the shape and size of a ordinary playing card. One could concieveably redo the face of it to match your business card, then have a hole or a slot drilled/cut near one edge and it be used as a "indestructable ID card for your lap-top." A simple plastic strap with a snap on it or whatever to put the "card" to the handle of your lap-top bag/case and voilia... instant anti-terrorist weapon unbeknowist to the airport security personell because you happen to be a bit particular about your ID cards"... Bet you dollars to doughnuts that'll get through. 
I wonder if those "pen-knives" are able to get past security as well?


----------



## OULobo (Jul 29, 2004)

There is a product I have seen that is a titanium "credit card" that is sharpened on one short edge, half of a long edge and to a point where they come together. I don't see it as much of a value. It is still detectable by strong metal detectors and it is very hard to handle. The idea came from a scene in the movie "Glimmer Man".


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 29, 2004)

Construction paper.  


Not always lethal, but a paper cut from this to the finger is always disabling.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 29, 2004)

Are we talking about bladed tools "disguised" as ordinary objects or improvised weapons?

In the disguised area i have Utili-Key - a knife/tool that folds up to look like a normal key.  I have a small thin balisong where the handles are made to look like a ballpoint pen when closed.  I have seen drafting type pencils with a steel spike inside. I have seen blades hidden in lipsticks, hairbrushes, canes. I have also seen the credit card, but instead of sharpening the card, he epoxied a razor blade to the side.

If your talking improvised, pretty much anything.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 29, 2004)

This is an interesting thread. In terms of carrying unusual objects, or even "everyday" objects that have been altered to serve as weapons, I wonder how the police treat this in various cities/jurisdictions. In our school, we practice using everyday items, e.g., combs, unaltered credit cards, magazines, soda cans, etc.
as weapons, but the difference is, when the fight is over and the police arrive you are standing there with an item that might be found on anyone, rather than an item that has obviously been adapted in advance to be a weapon. I live in the Chicago area, where the laws are pretty strict, and our master has been active teaching some of the local suburban police forces, and has had numerous conversations with them about how they treat various weapons/situations.... Speaking only for the area I live in, carrying an item with a hidden blade, or any item that has clearly been altered for use as a weapon is legally equivalent to carrying/using a concealed weapon. For that reason, we work only on how to adapt various items like I mentioned before for use as a weapon without altering them.

Perhaps that's a subject for a separate thread, but I wanted to get other's thoughts/experience on this.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 29, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Thanks Bammx2. Actually, I meant sharpening the credit card, somehow. Might even be worth getting a piece of steel that would hold an edge the approximate size of a credit card for my wallet. My fault I didn't make things clear. I know the 5in 1s are sharp and get sharper with use. But I love the chopstick idea. I would personally, if threatened, hold one in each hand, get in a deep horse stance and give a blood curdling kiai. just kidding, its a great idea, but I live in the sticks and the only restaurant that gives chopsticks just burned down.


I like the image of the loud kia!


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 29, 2004)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> This is an interesting thread. In terms of carrying unusual objects, or even "everyday" objects that have been altered to serve as weapons, I wonder how the police treat this in various cities/jurisdictions. In our school, we practice using everyday items, e.g., combs, unaltered credit cards, magazines, soda cans, etc.
> as weapons, but the difference is, when the fight is over and the police arrive you are standing there with an item that might be found on anyone, rather than an item that has obviously been adapted in advance to be a weapon. I live in the Chicago area, where the laws are pretty strict, and our master has been active teaching some of the local suburban police forces, and has had numerous conversations with them about how they treat various weapons/situations.... Speaking only for the area I live in, carrying an item with a hidden blade, or any item that has clearly been altered for use as a weapon is legally equivalent to carrying/using a concealed weapon. For that reason, we work only on how to adapt various items like I mentioned before for use as a weapon without altering them.
> 
> Perhaps that's a subject for a separate thread, but I wanted to get other's thoughts/experience on this.


 First and foremost...I swear whole-heartedly by using "non-traditional" weapons! and learning to adapt as much as possible.
 But I am one of those old fashioned people who believe in a back-up.
I don't believe anyone has the psychic abilty to accuse you of what you MIGHT do just because something is altered.I must also add...I am an american who lives in england and over there....you can get arrested for anything! They KNOW you are a criminal for protecting yourself.
BUT....I am willing to take the consequences for my actions to protect me and mine.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 29, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> First and foremost...I swear whole-heartedly by using "non-traditional" weapons! and learning to adapt as much as possible.
> But I am one of those old fashioned people who believe in a back-up.
> I don't believe anyone has the psychic abilty to accuse you of what you MIGHT do just because something is altered.I must also add...I am an american who lives in england and over there....you can get arrested for anything! They KNOW you are a criminal for protecting yourself.
> BUT....I am willing to take the consequences for my actions to protect me and mine.


I was not referring to what might happen if you just get caught carrying an item
altered into a weapon, I was referring to what might happen to you (at least in the city where I live) if you use that "weapon" on someone and then get caught with it. In that case, my point was that in certain cities you might be in more trouble than your attacker. I too, am willing to take consequences for protecting myself, as I am one who believes that it is better to be "judged by 12 than carried by 6". So, I'm not trying to argue that philosophy, just inquiring about other peoples knowledge/experience of local laws.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 29, 2004)

I bought a long key-blank, but instead of having it cut, I ground one edge reletivley (not knife like, but reletivley) sharp.  I also cut a little "hook" into the tip, and its on my kubotan.

When I hang my keys down, the tip of that key hangs just a bit beyond the others, so I can swing the sharp hook out when "slapping" with my keys.

I also purchased, for an ex girlfriend of mine who carried a kuboton, a small pewter "Death Star" (You know, the ball shaped space station from "Star Wars") keyring, about the size of a quarter.  It was a sold pewter sphere, however, not a flat disk.  We clipped that on her kuboton, and it hung out past her keys, and made a beautiful improvised flail.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 29, 2004)

That's pretty creative.  You should sell those.  I'd buy one (the Death Star thing)


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 30, 2004)

those mini cd's would be a great one.  You could carry one of those in your pocket easier than a full size cd, and it will still break it in half if you ever need a blade. those things get sharp when they break.
A ruler would be a good on. One of those older wooden ones with the metal strip on it, prbably wouldn't even need to sharpen it. a plasitc one could work, and just snap it in two, prolly would have a good stabbing end to it.
A small mirror. probably easier for girls to pull this one off but, a makeup mirror would work. again, break and use.

All of my ideas require breaking of the tool first. I have a feeling they would all work pretty well though.


----------

